# Mary Kay Perfumes



## VogueInfection (Apr 26, 2007)

I love their Belara and Velocity frangrances!

Does anyone else have these?


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 27, 2007)

I have Velocity!! Love the concept of the upside-down bottle, but I always get paranoid that it will leak so I store it upright!  The fragrance is fresh, clean, and sporty enough to even spray on lightly before I go to the gym (I spritz the air then walk thru).  I even bought the face wash and facial moisturizer, but they didn't work to well.


----------



## VogueInfection (Apr 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_...I even bought the face wash and facial moisturizer, but they didn't work to well._

 
Yeah, I bought the face wash, and it didn't do hardly anything.


----------



## sallytheragdol (Apr 27, 2007)

I like Veolicity a lot. It's the onlyl fragrance of that citrusy sort that I own, and I really enjoy it.


----------

